
Amazon Echo is a sleeper hit, and the rest of America is about to discover it - superchink
http://qz.com/611026/amazon-echo-is-a-sleeper-hit-and-the-rest-of-america-is-about-find-out-about-it-for-the-first-time/
======
api
I still have quite a lot of trouble with the whole Internet-connected always-
on microphone in my house thing.

What's to stop Amazon from recording everything? Or some hax0r who finds a way
to MITM or otherwise compromise this device? Given how things are going I bet
the agreement allows Amazon to record you having sex or talking to your dog
and subject it to analytics or sell it to whomever they want. Since basically
nobody seems to care about privacy or security I bet nobody would even notice.

Still stuff like this makes me wonder if we might be headed toward a future
where there's a kind of bizarre paradoxical ludditism-- where people who are
_really_ tech-savvy actually have less of certain kinds of automation in their
lives because they know the true cost.

